# Alexandra DaPonte / DreddByDawn / Janie Rotten / XOMeDeadly / TokenOfficeGoth



## Army Burger (Nov 10, 2016)

The dox:

Alexandra DaPonte






Her apartment complex is a little north of St. Clair on Bathurst in York.
*
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DreddByDawn
http://archive.md/lBEeA

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/wild_and_innocent/
http://archive.md/uQsUa*

Blog: http://strike-everywhere.blogspot.ca/

https://archive.md/strike-everywhere.blogspot.com
https://archive.md/3c7yH






Gather round folks, because this thread has been a looooooooong time coming.

Alexandra DaPonte was born on June 17, 1987. She was raised in Mississauga, Ontario and graduated from Rick Hansen Secondary School in 2005. From 2008 to 2011, she studied Graphic Design at Conestoga College in Kitchener, Ontario, where she met Ryan Genoe.

http://rgenoe.wix.com/ryangenoe#!bio






 (Alex and Ryan are on the right)






https://blog.etsy.com/weddings/confronting-tradition-weddings-and-feminism/

http://archive.md/JPeyJ


They were married for about five months before DaPonte left him due to his behavior.







With the help of a GoFundMe and a few useless beta fucks such as Rob Thomas aka ShadowPraxis, David S. Gallant and CanadiEnby, she moved into a new apartment in Toronto, on Bathurst Street.






It’s worth noting that DaPonte’s mother and sister are still friends with Genoe on Facebook. She currently works at Monnet Design in Toronto as a production designer, while also doing freelance work.







http://archive.md/h5jcU

She was also involved in some drama with Nora Reed and Timothy Craig, which you can learn more about here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/norar...nd-the-norasphere.20118/page-239#post-1687127

She has consistently tweeted about being scared that someone will dox her. Well I guess her fear has come true, then.



















Well, obviously they didn’t do a good enough job, Janie.











@theralph you’re welcome






It appears @Dynastia upset Alex at some point







She also was abused by her father growing up:






Alex has been spewing endless amounts of butthurt since Trump won the election. She is yet another member of the rat king who is all talk and no action. She talks about using "weaponized snark" , which is just a code word for do fucking except put tape on her jacket so it spells out Fuck Trump.







This woman is a powder keg of salt just waiting to be lit. Get ready for a meltdown from her, as well as people like David S Gallant and ShadowPraxis.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 10, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> It appears @Dynastia upset Alex at some point



I upset a lot of people and I remember very few of them tbh.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 10, 2016)

The salt is never-ending from her


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 10, 2016)

Apparently, acknowledging the working class men and women of the country's majority = bending over backwards to appeal to the racist vote.

So, I can't tell. Is she the fat chick in the first photo or not? Her weight seems all over the place.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 10, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Apparently, acknowledging the working class men and women of the country's majority = bending over backwards to appeal to the racist vote.
> 
> So, I can't tell. Is she the fat chick in the first photo or not? Her weight seems all over the place.



She's the one on the left with the pathetically fat legs.


----------



## pozilei (Nov 10, 2016)

Ah man, I'm giddy. She's been a bit of a lolcow of mine before I joined the farms. Randomly came across her and got sucked in by her antics. I wish I had kept track of her and made screenshots but anyways, I remember that she set up the gofundme/paypalme to get out of an 'abusive relationship', then to get out of her parent's home (who took her in) because they, of course, were also being 'abusive' and pretty recently she changed it to 'pay for my new tattoo!!!!'.

She also has a bit of a habit of deleting her account due to harassment and trolling, dramatically announcing her departure - of course waiting for the various "don't leave" "sending you hugs" messages to flood in before actually deactivating - and then coming back about 8 hours later.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 10, 2016)

Given my extensive experience with the Portagees, it comes as no shock that her family decided to slap some sense into her. What I am most curious about is if one of her grandmothers beat her with a shoe.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Given my extensive experience with the Portagees, it comes as no shock that her family decided to slap some sense into her. What I am most curious about is if one of her grandmothers beat her with a shoe.



She's described her father as less of a father and more of a drill instructor, and she's only on slightly better terms with her mom.


----------



## Darndirty (Nov 10, 2016)

So  she's afraid being doxed would cost her her job (which if your dox getting out will cost you a job it means you've put stuff on the internet you houldnt have which means your stupidity cost you your job) yet she practically dares people to try and find her dox.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 11, 2016)

Darndirty said:


> So  she's afraid being doxed would cost her her job (which if your dox getting out will cost you a job it means you've put stuff on the internet you houldnt have which means your stupidity cost you your job) yet she practically dares people to try and find her dox.



Yeah, expect her to chimp out even though it's all he fault


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow.  When the whole aguyuno harassment thing went down, her Twitter icon led me to believe she was basically a clone of Sherilyn Fenn with bleached hair, circa 1991.  She sure knows how to work those angles and look like a socially acceptable, hot, alternachick rather than the weeble-bodied whine machine she so clearly is.  I'm sort of impressed.


----------



## Smutley (Nov 11, 2016)

daaaaamn that girl thicc af i'd wear them thighs like earmuffs


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 11, 2016)

Triggered by her dad telling her to get off her lazy ass and do something


----------



## pozilei (Nov 11, 2016)

She's recently begged people to subscribe to her youtube account, eventhough it still has no content.

I'm curious why she thinks a dox will get her fired: I'm just going to assume there's some nude/fetish pics around somewhere.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 11, 2016)

pozilei said:


> She's recently begged people to subscribe to her youtube account, eventhough it still has no content.
> 
> I'm curious why she thinks a dox will get her fired: I'm just going to assume there's some nude/fetish pics around somewhere.








Compare that to how she felt about Youtube at the beginning of this year


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Nov 12, 2016)

She's so brave to stand up to the KKK in 2016 Toronto


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 12, 2016)

It's funny how her boyfriend made a comment about diapers considering he always looks like he shit himself


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Nov 12, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> She's the one on the left with the pathetically fat legs.



She is very oddly proportioned.  She has a very short torso, small bust relative to her hips, no waist and _huge_ legs--not just bum and thighs--her entire legs.  

Her fat distribution is also strange in that from the neck up you can't gauge just how much fat she carries.  Even if you include her arms you would still be mistaken since they too do not have a fat distribution in proportion to her legs.   

Now we know she tweets only images of her face.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 12, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


REEEEEEEE how dare you interact with me on a public website REEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 12, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> REEEEEEEE how dare you interact with me on a public website REEEEEEEEEEEEEE



But she's free to flip her shit about a guy who won't even take office for a few months. Seems legit


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 12, 2016)

I always like to imagine what the cute ones would be like if they weren't ridiculous and dumb


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 12, 2016)

People wanted Ron McLean back, not Don Cherry, you autistic fuckwit...


----------



## pozilei (Nov 16, 2016)

John Oliver.
News.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh , can't wait for this exciting thing


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 18, 2016)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> I always like to imagine what the cute ones would be like if they weren't ridiculous and dumb



You should rebrowse the thread. This one is only cute if you crop in super tight on the middle of her face.

She's got thighs like a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 18, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> You should rebrowse the thread. This one is only cute if you crop in super tight on the middle of her face.
> 
> She's got thighs like a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 18, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> You should rebrowse the thread. This one is only cute if you crop in super tight on the middle of her face.
> 
> She's got thighs like a Thanksgiving turkey.


Not exactly disproving my point lol


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 28, 2016)

Some old tweets from April this year but too good not to post.


















There was also some, let´s call it, controversy, about her ex and how he used his Twitter. Ryan´s account @UncertainCanuck is deleted by now, so hard to tell what was really going on. It was also implied that he raped Alex, tho, and something about a fundraiser. Might have had a GFM/YouCaring ? to get money to get away from him. Of course @Dynastia sending dick pics to a rape survivor would be very much @Dynastia like. 



Spoiler


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Of course @Dynastia sending dick pics to a rape survivor would be very much @Dynastia like.



I have no idea who this person is tbh.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Some old tweets from April this year but too good not to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was her GFM


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 28, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I have no idea who this person is tbh.



I actually can believe this, especially since Vordrak has proven without a shadow of a doubt that you were sending out dick pics_ on a near industrial scale._ You can´t remember every single one of them. Nevertheless, may I suggest next time that you use LikeICare´s dick pics? More impressive like yours. No offense, tho. 

Anyway...










@Army Burger Horrorcow thread about the ex-husband, maybe?


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> I actually can believe this, especially since Vordrak has proven without a shadow of a doubt that you were sending out dick pics_ on a near industrial scale._ You can´t remember every single one of them. Nevertheless, may I suggest next time that you use LikeICare´s dick pics? More impressive like yours. No offense, tho.



The day they saw my penis was the most important day of their lives. For me, it was tuesday.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> I actually can believe this, especially since Vordrak has proven without a shadow of a doubt that you were sending out dick pics_ on a near industrial scale._ You can´t remember every single one of them. Nevertheless, may I suggest next time that you use LikeICare´s dick pics? More impressive like yours. No offense, tho.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...



I don't know that there's enough stuff out there for a thread on him, but maybe it could be posted here as a supplement to what we have about Alexandra.


----------



## pozilei (Dec 15, 2016)

Just checked in on what she's been up to lately: much Trump butthurt, so much Trump butthurt.

Some e-begging (of course)


 


 
her wishlist

And she's quit twitter for the umpteenth time


 


 

Note the number of Likes on her 'nobody caaaaaareess' tweet 

I don't get why they all seem to think twitter is their own little therapy session/support group.


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 15, 2016)

I have never understood that either. It's like they don't get that it's akin to shouting your problems into a very crowded Kremlin Square. Not everyone understands what you're saying. 99% are just going to ignore you or give you disgusted looks because they just don't know who the fuck you are. .4% are actually your friends, but they're STILL going to ignore you, mostly because you're just being stupid. .1% are going to give you "there-there" noises, and .5% are going to ridicule you for being so dumb as to shout out your issues in FUCKING PUBLIC.


Percentages can be adjusted depending on the social popularity of the person involved; YMMV.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 15, 2016)

https://tweetsave.com/dreddbydawn/status/807783226873966592

Flabby Thighs claims she was harassed on the street


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 15, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Flabby Thighs claims she was harassed on the street


It was a bunch of Japanese whalers who came to shore.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringing in the new year looking like a soggy sewer rat


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Some old tweets from April this year but too good not to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its cute that she thinks wed only mock speds from the tech industry. Tim Craig has nothing to do with tech aside from consuming it. In fact

Im not even sure if any actual tech or gaming industry people have threads here. (Wu doesn't count)


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 6, 2017)

"Upgrade"

top kek


----------



## pozilei (Jan 6, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> "Upgrade"
> 
> top kek


myspace angles 4 lyfe

for real though: it irks me how she and her ilk go on about 'body positivity' and how damaging it is that only thin women get positive representation in the media and whatnot and then she carefully crops out her...ehm...fuller figure in all her selfies.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 6, 2017)

pozilei said:


> myspace angles 4 lyfe
> 
> for real though: it irks me how she and her ilk go on about 'body positivity' and how damaging it is that only thin women get positive representation in the media and whatnot and then she carefully crops out her...ehm...fuller figure in all her selfies.



I find it funny how terrible she looks in that wig, considering how he used to actually have hair like that. She just looks like a sick kid playing dress up.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2017)

Has any user of 4/8chan ever denied that they spread the Pizzagate story though?



 
Yes, @possumskull, things Alexandra pulls out of thin air are incredible.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 174173



Did... did DaPonte's friend just imply GamerGate was a Russian-influenced incident?
Who the fuck is this glorious lolcow?


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Did... did DaPonte's friend just imply GamerGate was a Russian-influenced incident?
> Who the fuck is this glorious lolcow?


NullBlanc? That's the rat king's bizarro Null. I forget where it showed up but it was tangled in a rat king drama a few days ago.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Jan 12, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> "Upgrade"
> 
> top kek


Interesting.  I did that best nine thing too and had two selfies show up, one of which was with my spouse.  All her nine are selfies in more or less the same position, lighting, and at angles to ensure you can't see her lower body disaster.  One might think this woman is a hypocritical narcissist, in love with her own face and terrified people will see her fat ass and legs, body positivity be damned.

Additionally, it's unfortunate how pretty her face is, angles and cosmetics notwithstanding.  To have a lovely face atop a body that resembles a landslide from the armpits down is sad.  It's like finding a box of handmade Belgian chocolates in the toilet.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 12, 2017)

pozilei said:


> myspace angles 4 lyfe
> 
> for real though: it irks me how she and her ilk go on about 'body positivity' and how damaging it is that only thin women get positive representation in the media and whatnot and then she carefully crops out her...ehm...fuller figure in all her selfies.




All of this.

Seriously, her chin bugs me.


 
  It doesn't match the thicc at all, she has to use photoshop or something.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 12, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Did... did DaPonte's friend just imply GamerGate was a Russian-influenced incident?
> Who the fuck is this glorious lolcow?





Hellfire said:


> NullBlanc? That's the rat king's bizarro Null. I forget where it showed up but it was tangled in a rat king drama a few days ago.



About @NullBlanc... name´s Chris Jacob

Our friends over at /baphomet/ sent him pizza and other shit. Apparently he was so autistic that he tried to have "GamerGate" raid the goats. Predictable how it ended.

https://archive.fo/YDgyW

His skype "cheerfullyundead" confirms it. (You have to scroll down to the bottom of the archive, though.) 

https://tweetsave.com/nullblanc/status/731726419424763904

@SFTheWolf/Aaron gets a shout out too.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't see why you tweeted this, Alexandra. It's not like you ever have to worry about being fucked by a man.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

CHEONG


 

AMERICA


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>


Like we ever cared what Canadians think.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 17, 2017)

When the time comes for us? What kind of apocalyptic shit does she think is going to go down in the future?


----------



## 3.14159265359 (Jan 18, 2017)

With luck this bad, she should just reject men altogether and go get her ass beat by lesbians instead.
































There are too many results to post, another "white" when convenient...


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 19, 2017)

So she admits to being ugly when compared to her friends. Friends such as this faggot:






Wow, that is rough.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

Is...is she implying that she is in some way not 100%, Ivory soap white as snow?

If she is going to try that "Portagees are minorities" bullshit, I'm going to need to build a new trolling twitter.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 19, 2017)

"Kevin O'Leary"

"Fascist"

My sides are in orbit


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

Move over Hoovervilles, and get ready for...


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 20, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> AMERICA
> View attachment 177523


You've got Trudeau, I think you'll be fine. /sneed


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 20, 2017)

You aren't snarky honey, you're butthurt.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 11, 2017)

Diary of Anne Frank fantasies. How are any of these people going to last four years?


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 11, 2017)

G A Y M E R G A Y T E

Also, nice spelling skills, Ms. DaPonte.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Army Burger (Feb 14, 2017)

Screeching about some Swedish Youtube person.


----------



## TS 298 (Feb 14, 2017)

Holy crap, I met her a few times. One of my old freelance clients was friends and/or worked with her. Personality-wise, she was a copy-paste of any TO tech hipster, seemed normal enough. Almost forgot about her, really.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 14, 2017)

Beowulf said:


> Personality-wise, she was a copy-paste of any TO tech hipster



Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 12, 2017)

God damn, she always goes out of her way to look incredibly autistic...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

No1curr Alex


----------



## Zamasu (Mar 22, 2017)

Huh, funny, I've got distant family in Canada. (I'm PT)
There's a very slight chance that I might be related to Miss Fatty here. Not sure if that scares or amuses me.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 28, 2017)

Autistic screeching about Bioware


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like her e-begging is gonna hit new levels.

Well, maybe she can take cues on how to build a channel from this guy:


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 28, 2017)

Implying that people would want to stalk this washed up whale


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 28, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> Implying that people would want to stalk this washed up whale



I wonder if this guy is even a "gator", or if Alex just uses that word to mean "man I don't like"

edit: there was 1 guy that stalked her. but he wasn't pro-GG. I'm of course talking about Tim Craig.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I wonder if this guy is even a "gator", or if Alex just uses that word to mean "man I don't like"


She obviously found the poor meme and created a story around it.

If the gator was real, he'd have edited the cat to say, "Fat," and sent it back at her.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd love to see your feeble attempts at trying to kick someone's ass, Alexandra. Why don't you try that on someone like Ryan and see how that works out for you?


----------



## pozilei (Apr 28, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> I'd love to see your feeble attempts at trying to kick someone's ass, Alexandra. Why don't you try that on someone like Ryan and see how that works out for you?


This is just embarrassing. Pretending to be a tough guy/girl on the internet is never going to impress anyone other than stupid ass kissers.
And the pentagram earrings...on an adult woman? What kind of  Hot Topic - Arrest Development nonsense is this?

Aww, I love her. She's not the most prolific cow but she entertains me nonetheless. I'm still hoping she'll start that youtube channel she's been talking about for what feels like ages.


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 28, 2017)

pozilei said:


> This is just embarrassing. Pretending to be a tough guy/girl on the internet is never going to impress anyone other than stupid ass kissers.
> And the pentagram earrings...on an adult woman? What kind of  Hot Topic - Arrest Development nonsense is this?
> 
> Aww, I love her. She's not the most prolific cow but she entertains me nonetheless. I'm still hoping she'll start that youtube channel she's been talking about for what feels like ages.



You'd think she'd be starting it soon considering that she got laid off recently, but it almost feels like it could be her Revolution 60 in terms of getting it done.


----------



## pozilei (Apr 28, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> You'd think she'd be starting it soon considering that she got laid off recently, but it almost feels like it could be her Revolution 60 in terms of getting it done.


You just don't understand how much effort goes into doing the 15th million 'winged eyeliner' or 'how to fill in your eyebrows' video on youtube


----------



## Army Burger (Apr 28, 2017)

I C E


----------



## RogerWilcoTheFool (May 1, 2017)

A bump with more nonsense from her.







Spoiler











Spoiler





 

 





I find this funny for some reason. Should I get checked?











Spoiler: Too much info.


----------



## Hellfire (May 1, 2017)

WILLIAM SHATNER


----------



## pozilei (May 2, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> WILLIAM SHATNER
> 
> View attachment 213688
> 
> View attachment 213674


Wonder if that's the reason why it's Tango Down right now 

I also have it on good authority that she's still e-begging. This time because she needs money to go to a job interview? Yeah, I kid you not.


----------



## Hellfire (May 2, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Wonder if that's the reason why it's Tango Down right now View attachment 214182I also have it on good authority that she's still e-begging. This time because she needs money to go to a job interview? Yeah, I kid you not.


----------



## pozilei (May 3, 2017)

She's back. To be honest, I was kinda hoping for a new "I'm leaving twitter forever 8 hours" saga


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

pozilei said:


> You just don't understand how much effort goes into doing the 15th million 'winged eyeliner' or 'how to fill in your eyebrows' video on youtube



A combination Beauty Parlor-Rat King lolcow? No wonder I've liked keeping tabs on this thread so much.


----------



## Hellfire (May 10, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 217974



As I said in the General thread, the NoraSphere was trying to rile up and harrass Ms. Panahi...


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 11, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 217974


Did I miss an update? When did she board the transtrender express? Was marrying a white boy an expression of her gender fluidity? Or did the divorce break her brain?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 15, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Did I miss an update? When did she board the transtrender express? Was marrying a white boy an expression of her gender fluidity? Or did the divorce break her brain?



No, she's saying she isn't trans here, just a tomboy.
She's just shrieking at the target that all the cool kids are currently scuffling with.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 18, 2017)

Alexandra´s boyfriend (?), FJ Thomas, had a long chimp out how vile the Farms are and that he is waaay too smart for us.

https://twitter.com/fjthom/status/898353998641721349
http://archive.md/xie5V


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Alexandra´s boyfriend (?), FJ Thomas, had a long chimp out how vile the Farms are and that he is waaay too smart for us.
> 
> https://twitter.com/fjthom/status/898353998641721349
> http://archive.md/xie5V



Actually, we generally DON'T want cows here.
They tend to shit their threads up if the get too fiesty. Especially @Thomas Jay Wasserberg.

Who also proves cows have a greater tendency to harass us (and other people)


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 18, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Alexandra´s boyfriend (?), FJ Thomas, had a long chimp out how vile the Farms are and that he is waaay too smart for us.
> 
> https://twitter.com/fjthom/status/898353998641721349
> http://archive.md/xie5V


Bragging about how undoxable he is?

Why not just find a group of young black men and ask them, "Any of you niggers have a high school education?"


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 19, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Alexandra´s boyfriend (?), FJ Thomas, had a long chimp out how vile the Farms are and that he is waaay too smart for us.
> 
> https://twitter.com/fjthom/status/898353998641721349
> http://archive.md/xie5V



Alexandra's boyfriend is not the same person as FJ. (That would be Rob Thomas, who goes by ShadowPraxis on Twitter). Not that there's any noteworthy difference between them though. They're both stupid autists who spend all day REEEEEEING about stupid shit. And FJ still chimped out because of your response, anyhow.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't tempt fate, FJ. It turns out bad for all bad autists in the end.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 19, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Don't tempt fate, FJ. It turns out bad for all bad autists in the end.



Exactly. Just ask your buddy Dumb Shit Gallant, who felt the need to screech about this site again.


----------



## soryu (Aug 20, 2017)

FJthom already doxxed himself two years ago


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 20, 2017)

It appears that FJ is still too much of a retard to understand that Kiwi Farms is more than one person.

And honey, we understand who you and your buddies are. To quote my earlier post:



Army Burger said:


> Not that there's any noteworthy difference between them though. They're both stupid autists who spend all day REEEEEEING about stupid shit.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow that was a great gotcha there F.J., a single person on here mistook you for some other guy and someone else corrected her about you being a different guy. You're totally smarter than us and not at all grasping at straws as you defend yourself and some other moron from being laughed at on a forum you voluntarily read and could avoid if it really bothered you so much.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Wow that was a great gotcha there F.J., a single person on here mistook you for some other guy and someone else corrected her about you being a different guy. You're totally smarter than us and not at all grasping at straws as you defend yourself and some other moron from being laughed at on a forum you voluntarily read and could avoid if it really bothered you so much.








He's totally not mad at us at all, you guise!


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 16, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> He's totally not mad at us at all, you guise!


He must not be getting enough attention and drama in his life.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 14, 2018)

Tango down


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 14, 2018)

Rip the only remotely fuckable rat king


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 14, 2018)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> Rip the only remotely fuckable rat king


That's only because she was so huge, she couldn't run away from anyone fast enough.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> That's only because she was so huge, she couldn't run away from anyone fast enough.


Hey she had more qualities than that sir!


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 24, 2018)

This fat fuck is a fan of another fat fuck. What a surprise.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 7, 2018)

Cow crossover with batshit Becky


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Mar 7, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with batshit Becky
> View attachment 398054


I'm taking the beetus in the pool.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 12, 2018)

hmm....






Bitch, what?






Alexandra offers up more shit political takes


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 5, 2018)

Cow crossover


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 5, 2018)

Why is it that they always get more into HAES the fatter they get and the closer they are to losing a foot to the beetus?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Aug 7, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 511566
> View attachment 511567
> Cow crossover
> View attachment 511568


This stupid girl.  People generally don't confront thin people with unhealthy habits because we don't have thin people insisting that they can smoke two packs a day, drink a fifth of vodka before bedtime and drive with their eyes closed and still be perfectly healthy and not in any way a detriment to a healthy society that suffers because of their bad habits.  But plenty of fat people do, in fact, insist they are fit and healthy, that they don't drive up health care costs and drive down productivity at work, that they don't really take up two seats and part of yours on an airplane, that they don't squander resources eating far too much and mitigating the problems caused by being morbidly obese.  If more fat people were honest about their weight and its impact on themeselves and others then they likely would not have so many people trying to educate them.  And I bet dear Alex lost as much weight due to her illness as I did when I took a dump this morning.  She's an idiot, and a shrill truth stretching one at that.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 5, 2018)

Janie is upset by the NPC meme & thinks that SJW is a fascist dogwhistle, because she's a fat idiot.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 5, 2018)

Being fat is bad, you dummy.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 5, 2019)

How the fuck is she gender nonconforming? Posting daily selfies wearing zany fashion and covered in 300 layers of makeup is like the most/worst stereotypical woman thing to do (these days).

Also: the last tweet is just giving me a headache.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 8, 2019)

You're not "gender nonconforming", you're just a smelly fatty.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 30, 2019)

If only you had the energy to not be such a fat fuck


----------

